# Chinese night heaters.



## 1 Cup (Oct 17, 2021)

So been down to blue ankor for a night away to see if vans ok. After the house move, so all back together = bed and water tank and electric stuff.
Got chilly put heater on, fired up, all good. Displayed had the pump pulse displayed = 1.6 . Not room temperature,  it never turned off like my old propex did. ! Evan when van temp got to 25degrees  pump just kept pumping.
Is this right ??

I have a old propex room stat and if necessary can fit but how? 
Tia.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 17, 2021)

1 Cup said:


> So been down to blue ankor for a night away to see if vans ok. After the house move, so all back together = bed and water tank and electric stuff.
> Got chilly put heater on, fired up, all good. Displayed had the pump pulse displayed = 1.6 . Not room temperature,  it never turned off like my old propex did. ! Evan when van temp got to 25degrees  pump just kept pumping.
> Is this right ??
> 
> ...


The Chinese Heaters have no temperature control.   People think they do as you can set a temperature with a lot of the controllers, but that doesn't actually set a temp at all, it just changes the frequency of the fuel pump pulses (but shows the changes as a nominal temp instead).

How to fix?
couple of possibilities ...
1) if you have a basic rotary control for the heater, it can be possible to add an external power control to send a start and stop command to the heater - and if you have that external control driven by a temperature sensor ... voilá, temp controlled heater    (I did make change on a friends Chinese Heater I fitted for him and his heater will come on and off on his set temps  - and he can also text the heater to come on and off as well  ).
This is only possible with the most basic controller though.  the ones with the LED or LCD displays (which you will have I think) cannot be controlled externally.

2) there is an aftermarker replacement controller called an "afterburner" which replaces the original controller and gives a LOT more option.  see this site for more info - http://www.mrjones.id.au/afterburner/
Very important note ... this is only compatible with certain heaters and it will not be obvious is yours is or not I would think.   There is info on the website I linked to to help you work out if it is compatible.

If 1 is not suitable and your heater is wrong for 2, then you have to manage the heater on & off manually.   It is not recommended to interrupt power to the heater externally (some people try that with a temp controller) to add extra control as it stops the proper shutdown of the heater and will at the very least damage it.

FWIW,  if I were getting a Chinese Heater, I would very seriously consider the Afterburner kit as it gives some very neat extra features


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 17, 2021)

I don't think that afterburner kit is available in the UK anymore was mention of it over on the chinese diesel heater forum, pretty sure mine has  temperature control, well it has a sensor in the controller, you get the choice to run in hertz or by degrees, but the heaters only slow down and speed up etc they do not turn off and on which is why it helps to get the right size heater for the vehicle


----------



## wildebus (Oct 17, 2021)

FULL TIMER said:


> I don't think that afterburner kit is available in the UK anymore was mention of it over on the chinese diesel heater forum, pretty sure mine has  temperature control, well it has a sensor in the controller, you get the choice to run in hertz or by degrees, but the heaters only slow down and speed up etc they do not turn off and on which is why it helps to get the right size heater for the vehicle


you can select between temp and hertz in the display but they have the same identical function and do exactly the same thing.  If you change the display, make a change and then change the display again you see the identical result as if you kept it on the same display all the time.   The sensor in the heater has a seperate purpose.

Afterburner is available directly from the guy in Australia (I've had conversations about it with him).


----------



## BigAldo (Oct 17, 2021)

Chinese diesel heaters with the coloured LCD control panel can be programmed. They have a very crude high and low setting, each of which can be programmed independently. When you set your preferred temperature and the van temperature is lower, then the controller sends a signal to the heater to use the high setting (Fast fan speed and higher frequency fuel pump pulses). So lots of hot air!
Once your preferred temperature is reached the controller switches the heater to the low setting (slower fan speed and lower frequency fuel pump speed).
On both high and low settings, you can progarm the fan speed and the fuel pump frequency to control the volume and temperature of the air.
The idea is that when the van is cold, the high speed setting brings the van up to temperature as quickly as possible. The heater then falls back to the low setting to maintain the temperature, and since the fan speed is reduced, its quieter inside.
All very well in theory but there are a few VERY important caveats.
If you get the fuelling (pump frequency) wrong, you can damage the heater either by it sooting up (too much fuel) or allowing it to run lean (too little fuel) which can cause overheating and the production of carbon monoxide.
Even if you get the air/fuel mix correct on the low speed, the heater's ability to maintain an even temperature will depend a lot on how quickly the van loses heat, so is heavily influenced by the outside weather. Its not one size fits all.
It is not good for the heater to be switched on and off frequently, forcing it to go through the startup and cool down cycles, both of which draw around 8-10 amps.
Hope this helps.


----------



## 1 Cup (Oct 17, 2021)

Room  themostate
Could I wire it to the fule pump befor it go's out of van= but that would report a error. =no fule  So no. Or would it restart???

On or off is not a constant temperature just hot ir cold . Wheres goldie locks.
Whats propexs solution.


----------



## 1 Cup (Oct 17, 2021)

wildebus said:


> The Chinese Heaters have no temperature control.   People think they do as you can set a temperature with a lot of the controllers, but that doesn't actually set a temp at all, it just changes the frequency of the fuel pump pulses (but shows the changes as a nominal temp instead).
> 
> How to fix?
> couple of possibilities ...
> ...


Thats complicated that one is the room stat.
I have the 5k one with the triangle plug and 3x2 display screen. 2buttons left side 3 button rightside


----------



## BigAldo (Oct 17, 2021)

1 Cup said:


> I have the 5k one with the triangle plug and 3x2 display screen. 2buttons left side 3 button rightside


That's the one I described above. High an low settings, but no goldielocks setting. it's a limitation of the design.

The afterburner controller is effectively a computer which controls the main heater. 
Its much more sophisticated and programmable (it can work out fan speed and fuel pump frequency on the fly) to maintain room temperature, but also costs more than the cost of the original heater.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 17, 2021)

1 Cup said:


> Room  themostate
> Could I wire it to the fule pump befor it go's out of van= but that would report a error. =no fule  So no. Or would it restart???
> 
> On or off is not a constant temperature just hot ir cold . Wheres goldie locks.
> Whats propexs solution.


Propex probably send an "off" signal when the temp hits the selected value.
The Eberspacher does the same with either the external optional temp sensor or the one built into some of their controllers, such as a 801.
The Chinese Heaters do the basics ok, and their controller looks nice and the animation is very pretty, but they have forgotten about what is really a pretty basic function.   
I never missed it that much TBH as I like it nice and warm in the van so would often leave the heater on but lower until I got into bed  (at which time I had the electric blanket on all night  ) and then use the remote to start the heater in the morning without having to vacate the nice warm bed


----------



## 1 Cup (Oct 18, 2021)

The remote was a good idea as it will come into its own in the colder months ahead but now can't stay at the bed head as intended. By the night light switch. This is a pain and I think it will now get, lost so will buy a scond one for the front of van, mite open it up to add temp to that. ?.. 

What a pain defently a negative no room stat.


----------



## linkshouse (Oct 18, 2021)

Hmm! First, let me say I'm not necessarily disagreeing with the technical discussions above but...

The heater we have (Chinese from eBay) has a rotary control and whilst I'm not saying it is definitely temperature controlled it sure seems that way. That is, when we turn it on it goes through its start-up procedure then runs on high for a while until it gets warm (I'm avoiding saying that is a specific temperature) and then gradually starts to slow down (and this is over several minutes) until it is just a fairly slow fan and slow tick from the pump.

And again, whilst maybe not be precisely temp controlled we do seem to be able to set the temperature of the van with the rotary controller, as we have in the past turned it up or down a bit depending on how we feel.

That said I'm not saying that the temperature setting is a specific number of degrees. It is more akin to a volume control.

As I say, no definitive knowledge here, just my experience of using ours.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 18, 2021)

linkshouse said:


> Hmm! First, let me say I'm not necessarily disagreeing with the technical discussions above but...
> 
> The heater we have (Chinese from eBay) has a rotary control and whilst I'm not saying it is definitely temperature controlled it sure seems that way. That is, when we turn it on it goes through its start-up procedure then runs on high for a while until it gets warm (I'm avoiding saying that is a specific temperature) and then gradually starts to slow down (and this is over several minutes) until it is just a fairly slow fan and slow tick from the pump.
> 
> ...


It will 'seem' to alter the temp (reducing the rotary OR the up and down buttons on the lcd panel/controller reduces the pump frequency) 
BUT the heater can't respond to the temperature of the space its in as it lacks a temp sensing ability (at least that's the case with any of the ones I've dealt with) 

And whilst genuine eberspachers just require a 12v supply to run through start up/stop runs.... 
The chinglese ones operate their own protocol to initialise/shut down that's more complicated than a power on/off sadly.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 18, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> It will 'seem' to alter the temp (reducing the rotary OR the up and down buttons on the lcd panel/controller reduces the pump frequency)
> BUT the heater can't respond to the temperature of the space its in as it lacks a temp sensing ability (at least that's the case with any of the ones I've dealt with)
> 
> And whilst genuine eberspachers just require a 12v supply to run through start up/stop runs....
> The chinglese ones operate their own protocol to initialise/shut down that's more complicated than a power on/off sadly.


Interestingly, the units with the more basic controller have more wires from controller to heater.
The LCD/LED display controllers are 3 wire - so +12V, GND and a control wire which the controller will send 'stuff' down ( I say 'stuff' as I don't know how precisely it is used).
What I think is the more common of the rotary controllers (there are 2 or 3 different versions of those as well) has a 4 or 5 wire cable between Controller and Heater, and one of those wires is specifically a signal level that is used to tell the heater to turn on and run (if +12V present) or shut down (if open circuit).   How that differs from the LCD controllers is it this dedicated wire does actually initiate a command to do an orderly shut down, it does not just cut power.

So .... it would imply there is a program within the heater electronics for this routine?   And it *could* potentially be possible to have a control signal (controlled by a temp controller say  ) coming in externally on that connection which is probably unused on the 3-wire controllers?
When you look at the adverts and listings for these, some have the ability for the buyer to chose the controller that comes with the heater, which also implies (to me, anyway) that the heaters are the same and it is just a loom difference, so anyone so minded could investigate futher. I've not fiddled with these for over 3 years and not got any of these heaters any more so not something that really interests me to do.
The lack of temperature control really is surprising given these have now been around for years and no one has added as a factory option (bit surprised the 'afterburner' kit has not been ripped off and incorporated into a controller option from China).


----------



## linkshouse (Oct 18, 2021)

Okey dokey, not wishing to disagree you understand! And purely based on my own heater/controller which could be different...

I've been out to the van to do a little experiment.

It's blowing a hoolie here at the mo and the habitation temperature in the van was 11deg (rocking side to side like a good'un too!).

09:55 - I turned the heater on with the controller (simple knob type) set to around 30%, and it went through its normal start-up process then continued with the fan at high speed.

10:13 - the fan started to slow down.

10:16 - the fan is running very slow and there is hardly any air coming out of the vents. The habitation thermometer is reading 15deg.

10:17 - opened the side door and one of the windows, and turned on the MaxAir fan at 100%

Couple of things to mention here is that the thermometer is heavily damped and the heater controller is at the back of the van so it took a while for the temperature drop to show. Anyway...

10:24 - the temp on the habitation thermometer had dropped to 14deg and the heater had cranked back up to a high fan speed.

10:25 - closed the door and windows and turned off the MaxAir fan. It was at this point that I noticed the room temp display on the MaxAir remote which would have been a better temp indicator to monitor as it is situated next to the heater controller. This was indicating 17deg

10:29 - habitation thermometer indication 16deg, MaxAir remote indication 19deg and fan slowed back down to a tick over on the heater.

This tends to indicate that on my controller at least there must be some form of temperature sensing.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 18, 2021)

well, looks like you got yourself a Chinese unicorn heater   result.


----------



## linkshouse (Oct 18, 2021)

wildebus said:


> well, looks like you got yourself a Chinese unicorn heater   result.


It did originally come with an LCD controller and I set it up with that (this was when I had it in the Hymer). Over time the display went dim on the controller so I bought another controller. That went the same way which apparently is quite common, so I bought a simple twiddly knob controller and that’s been fine.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 18, 2021)

Others it would seem have them. 








						Chinese Diesel vehicle air heaters - Troubleshooting & Parts sales. | Facebook
					

Please answer the question as to heater use or your request to join will be declined.  A group setup mainly to discuss the technical side of these air (and air + water) heaters. That includes the...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## linkshouse (Oct 18, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Others it would seem have them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aah, reading that it seems as though the mode is selectable. Mine has just always been red i.e. thermostatic (according to the Facebook post).


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 18, 2021)

I have quite a early one and all there was at that time were rotary controllers. Mine is only red and modes can't be altered on it but that's fine for me. The date on that link is June 2018 so it would seem they have been about quite a while now.


linkshouse said:


> Aah, reading that it seems as though the mode is selectable. Mine has just always been red i.e. thermostatic (according to the Facebook post).


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 18, 2021)

wildebus said:


> you can select between temp and hertz in the display but they have the same identical function and do exactly the same thing.  If you change the display, make a change and then change the display again you see the identical result as if you kept it on the same display all the time.   The sensor in the heater has a seperate purpose.
> 
> Afterburner is available directly from the guy in Australia (I've had conversations about it with him).





wildebus said:


> Interestingly, the units with the more basic controller have more wires from controller to heater.
> The LCD/LED display controllers are 3 wire - so +12V, GND and a control wire which the controller will send 'stuff' down ( I say 'stuff' as I don't know how precisely it is used).
> What I think is the more common of the rotary controllers (there are 2 or 3 different versions of those as well) has a 4 or 5 wire cable between Controller and Heater, and one of those wires is specifically a signal level that is used to tell the heater to turn on and run (if +12V present) or shut down (if open circuit).   How that differs from the LCD controllers is it this dedicated wire does actually initiate a command to do an orderly shut down, it does not just cut power.
> 
> ...


there was a rip off version of the afterburner made by some one in Scotland I believe, which was something to do with the bloke in Aus stating that he would no longer export the afterburner units to the UK, I will say as regards temperature control my controller does have a temperature sensor built into it it must serve some purpose the heater certainly slows down and lowers output when the set temperature is reached and winds up again when the temperature drops back.


----------



## 1 Cup (Oct 25, 2021)

So this weekend away in sandy bay WSM. 
On controls I pressed both top buttons together and changed from pulse to degrees
Set timmer mines the countdown type and I still cooked. 
How to set timer 
1 set clock 00.00 press ok
Settings pess 2 times then ok
2 set timer 180mins starts at 3am press ok and this bit worked 
3 there is no 3 just ---- four blanks put in 00.30 then ok. Did not turn off. ?... why 
should I put in 0240.
Still cooked as it was set at 20degrees. And cooked ie reached over 25 degrees.
Not away now till November.


----------



## 1 Cup (Oct 25, 2021)

Van is very well insulated.  Mite turn down temp to 15 and start sooner as 3am is the coldest outside temp.by 4am I wake up with cold head. But would like to find fix . As on off is not going to work at 8pm till 11pm later in the winter. First year with this van set up.


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 25, 2021)

1 Cup said:


> Van is very well insulated.  Mite turn down temp to 15 and start sooner as 3am is the coldest outside temp.by 4am I wake up with cold head. But would like to find fix . As on off is not going to work at 8pm till 11pm later in the winter. First year with this van set up.


I have my eberspacher left on set at 10 degrees in cold weather at night. I will turn it up during the day if I want it warmer inside.  I normally work off what’s comfortable rather than what it says on the display. Just find what setting you like so you can go back to it when you want it.
It is possible the heater you have is just to big an output for your van and you won’t get a happy medium, you could do what some with wood burners in vans do, just wear underpants. Just remember to put something on when you go outside though as it’s is disconcerting seeing someone in pants and boots in the snow


----------



## zakour (Dec 17, 2022)

hello i am facing a lot of problem can i have any kind of cant that i can text you on to talk about the error about what i am facing please


----------



## andyjanet (Dec 18, 2022)

Hi , what fuel are you all using ? Just plain road diesel? It seems to me that parafin and kerosene are more expensive than road diesel now,
Considering a Chinese heater just as a backup to the gas


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 18, 2022)

andyjanet said:


> Hi , what fuel are you all using ? Just plain road diesel? It seems to me that parafin and kerosene are more expensive than road diesel now,
> Considering a Chinese heater just as a backup to the gas


Kerosene/parrafin/heating oil are all good kerosene/parrafin especially so (burns hot and clean so works well as a tune up in a can )
Don't be tempted by veg oil ....the pumps don't like it AND it'll carbon the combustion chamber/gauze and glow pin in short order .

I've just finished removing our gas fire and replacing it (behind the metal firefront)
With a genuine Eberspacher D2 ....
Connected into the existing blown air ductwork .
Fitted dip pipe to main tank as can't do with the smell/pfaff/spills of a separate tank .

Lovely and toasty now .

Bear in mind most of the clone heaters don't have a thermostat (they rely on the display altering the pump pulse speed )
Unless you fit a 'afterburner' controller (another 100 odd quid)

That means they use more fuel/and electric than the genuine eber units as the don't shut down when temp is reached ....


----------



## StreetSleeper (Dec 18, 2022)

FULL TIMER said:


> I don't think that afterburner kit is available in the UK anymore was mention of it over on the chinese diesel heater forum, pretty


I got one a month ago, not fitted it yet as I will have to remove some panelling so I can get to the wiring.


----------



## Neckender (Dec 18, 2022)

I’m fitting a Chinese diesel heater in my VW T6.1 I’ve been working on it a few hours a day through the recent cold spell, I fired the heater up this morning first time to try it out and it fired on the second attempt. I dipped the fuel line into a can of diesel as I have to connect the fuel line to my tank, I need to fit the front and rear outlets, install the drivers seat and swivel and replace the underbelly covers.

John.


----------



## wildebus (Dec 19, 2022)

Neckender said:


> I’m fitting a Chinese diesel heater in my VW T6.1 I’ve been working on it a few hours a day through the recent cold spell, I fired the heater up this morning first time to try it out and it fired on the second attempt. I dipped the fuel line into a can of diesel as I have to connect the fuel line to my tank, I need to fit the front and rear outlets, install the drivers seat and swivel and replace the underbelly covers.
> 
> John.


Something I would strongly recommend when buying a "Chinese deisel heater" from eBay .....
Test it and check it when you first get it, on the bench with a container of fuel and a battery.  Don't wait to try it until you are installing it in the vehicle.
The Quality Control on these heaters is very poor and a pretty high percentage don't work properly.  And when getting via eBay, everything gets a lot more complicated after 30 days as far as getting money back.


----------



## 1 Cup (Dec 19, 2022)

I brought 10m of pipe £65 came back from world cup to use my defroster pipe from heater for van winscreen after parked from start of December = minus 4 in Bromley.  and worked on drivers side. So some tweaking needed but a good start . Removed pipe heated van defrosted windscreen 25 mins.


----------



## 1 Cup (Dec 19, 2022)

David mclucky in orange jump suit on you tub has old videos that has been update this year look him up. he's run them and tuned them for other fuel types 

Some upgrades are just to expensive for me. 
A twice a night programmable timer is all I need  but as only one on / off . I set it for 2.30am till 3.15 am and use remote in bed to turn on  if needed in mornings


----------

